# North of Denver DM looking for gamers !!!



## Flynnster (Jul 19, 2006)

Damarran King Gareth Dragonsbane  has placed a call out far and wide for adventurers to help cleanse the Vaasan infection of goblinoids, and other abberations to society !!!  Head the call !!!  Coin for ears, land grants for those daring enough to lead righteous !

-Prefer mature players, minimum age of 21. No ceiling age limit !!!

-Prefer those interested in role playing their characters. HAck/n/slash is fun, but does not deserve the spotlight.

-Prefer those that can bring their imagination to the table

Interested ? Contact me -- flynnster at rocketmail dot com





The campaign will be run in The Cold North of the Forgotten Realms. This is made up primarily of the country's of Damara, Vaasa, Narfell, and Sossil.  These regions are north of Impultur and the Moonsea, and border on the Great Glacier.  To be more specific, this region is known as "The Bloodstone Lands", and the gated valley between Damara and Vaasa being known as "The Bloodstone Pass"


----------

